# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  Dream Aquarium

## The man

*Dream Aquarium*


*Операционная система:* Windows® XP/Vista
*Язык интерфейса:* Английский
*Дом. страница:* http://www.dreamaquarium.com
*Скачать:* 
Версия 1.1090 + Patch RapidShare (8 MB)Версия 1.202 Deposit *|* LetItBit (8.9 Mb)Неизвестная версия (Возможно с кряком) Deposit (16.9 Mb)

*О программе*
Dream Aquarium - качественный аквариум "нового поколения" для вашего рабочего стола. Проработана каждая деталь оформления - водяные растения, свет, тени, пузыри, рыбы... всё двигается плавно и реалистично. В добавок можно кормить своих рыбок, добавлять или убирать любое их количество. Также имеется поддержка широкоэкранного формата и многое другое!

----------


## Swan

*Dream Aquarium*



О программе: Dream Aquarium - качественный аквариум "нового поколения" для вашего рабочего стола. Проработана каждая деталь оформления - водяные растения, свет, тени, пузыри, рыбы... всё двигается плавно и реалистично. В добавок можно кормить своих рыбок, добавлять или убирать любое их количество. Также имеется поддержка широкоэкранного формата и многое другое!

**************************************************  ***************
Скачать
**************************************************  ***************

----------


## lop

спасибо, интересная заставочка

----------


## Grey000000

а это последней версии?

----------


## Grey000000

хорошая программка, всем рекомендую:), не давно скачал работает класс

----------


## The man

спасибо за отзывы

----------


## Diman_lik

Мне тож прога понравилась приконая))):):):):)

----------

